# is there Proof of racoons killing rabbits



## Ray

I've herd people say ***** kill rabbits for years now, and I live in big **** country, I trap 15 and up every year damaging my garden. But I have never had a **** bother a rabbit in any way. they come in and get into the feed bins, mess with the chicken from time to time, but never the rabbits. I've caught Opossums in the act of trying to kill rabbits and killing chickens, but I've never caught a **** in the act of killing a rabbit. Has anyone actually seen a **** in the cage after a rabbit in person? I just gotta wonder because of the high number of ***** here and only opossum, ferrets, mink , dogs, dogs, dogs, have attacked my rabbits. maybe I've been lucky, just asking, thanks, ray


----------



## fishhead

You're lucky. Absolutely they will kill rabbits, and ducks, and chickens and anything else that is small enough. I watched a nature show program that showed a **** cornering a cottontail in a hollow tree. It was not a good thing to watch.


----------



## MaggieJ

Raccoons will kill just about anything they can. We have our rabbit cages inside a chain-link clad enclosure from spring to fall and every July we have the raccoons trying to get in. When they can't get in, they try reaching through the chain link to try reaching the rabbits. They can't, of course... the space between the two kinds of wire is too far for the length of their arms. We find a light seems to deter them and last summer I put a solar light beside the rabbitry. It seems to help.

I did lose a chick to a raccoon once. It was inside a broody pen with 3/4 inch bars. Hot moonlit night... momma hen didn't take her chicks into the little house. Along comes the raccoon and grabs the chick through the bars, pulls and eats as it goes. Nasty.


----------



## o&itw

Ray said:


> I've herd people say ***** kill rabbits for years now, and I live in big **** country, I trap 15 and up every year damaging my garden. But I have never had a **** bother a rabbit in any way. they come in and get into the feed bins, mess with the chicken from time to time, but never the rabbits. I've caught Opossums in the act of trying to kill rabbits and killing chickens, but I've never caught a **** in the act of killing a rabbit. Has anyone actually seen a **** in the cage after a rabbit in person? I just gotta wonder because of the high number of ***** here and only opossum, ferrets, mink , dogs, dogs, dogs, have attacked my rabbits. maybe I've been lucky, just asking, thanks, ray


Sounds like you just have plenty for them to eat already at your place.


----------



## rabbitgeek

I've read some first hand accounts from people who have had their rabbits killed by raccoons. Seems some raccoons will ignore rabbits if other food is easier to get.

Check the archives at meatrabbits group on yahoo
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Meatrabbits/

Have a good day!


----------



## Danaus29

Our neighbor didn't see the raccoon kill their rabbit, but they found tracks all around the cage the morning the rabbit remains were discovered.


----------



## Ray

I know ***** are opportunistic feeders meaning they will feed on dead animals they come across, or if another animal kills, a rabbit they will feed on the kill too. I've read about rabbit being found in their stomach contents, along with many other things. I've actually seen opossum raiding in a henhouse, and I've actually seen a mink, and ferret, and caught them in traps, I've actually seen with my own eyes snakes eating young chicks and eggs, I've seen dogs attacking rabbits trying to get them in their cage and pulling their legs off through the wire. if they can just get a grip on some hair they can kill them, they don' even have to touch a rabbit just raise enough cain to upset it to death, cause the does to kill their young litters, stomping them to death or die of fright. I've seen **** tracks all around and sat out at night until early morning and watched the **** pick through the manure and spill feed under the cages, break into the feed bins. But I have never seen or talked to anyone who actually seen eyeball to eyeball, person to kill, and witness a raccoon personally killing a rabbit itsellf. I'm pretty sure it has happened but is it like a Bigfoot, you think its there but nothing but circumstantial evidence. or is something else responsible for the kill and the **** being seen with rabbit in its stomach being blamed falsely? Now I don
t want to see one killing my rabbits, but I want to know for sure they are a priority threat to the rabbits lives by eye witness, 100% thanks and best wishes, ray


----------



## bluebird2o2

We had rabbits that had there feet chewed off,broke there necks in the cages etc.set traps ,caught racoons.something still killing stuff.my brother sat up all night waiting, big raccoon with no tail went after the rabbits.we had chickens and ducks too.the racoons prefered chicken.they never touched the rabbits till my mom sold all the chickens.Yes we have seen it or my brother did.


----------



## KSALguy

person to kill eye ball to eye ball i have seen a possum try and take up residence under the chicken coop with the rabbits not bothering the rabbits at all but climbing up into the coop to eat the chicken feed, any eggs they can find and young baby pigeons, i have ALSO seen a **** reach thru the wire on several cages and grab a sleeping bird pull it up against the wire and eat it from the out side bit by bit, the same thing with rabbits, i have also found a **** inside a coop that had went and killed every bird in it, killed and left them, eating a few parts here and there but leaveing a massacre behind it, 

***** are NOT something you EVER want around a homestead that has small livestock, Possum is not great but not as bad as a ****, if i had to choose between the two i would rather be neahbors with a Possum,


----------



## arachyd

***** most certainly will kill rabbits. They are omnivorous and opportunistic and have the temperament of a grumpy bear. I've even seen them run full-grown deer off bait piles. They are known to occasionally kill dogs and are ferocious all out of proportion to their size.


----------

